# Verrouillage de l'ipad par code



## AppleSpirit (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je verrouille mon iPad par code, il est néanmoins possible de visionner toutes mes photos simplement en appuyant sur la "petite fleur" au lieu de taper le code. Savez-vous s'il est possible d'empêcher cela ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Le Mascou (4 Juin 2012)

Hello,

Reglages > Verrouillage par code > désactive le cadre photo

Enjoy


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Juin 2012)

Merci !


----------

